# ديب فريزر كيريازي عمودي 6 درج ( نوفروست )



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة الافاضل / مهندسي التكييف والتبريد
كل عام وكل حضراتكم بألف خير وتمام الصحة والعافية
المشكلة تكمن في ( دييب فريزر عمودي ) 6 درج نوفروست
لما سألت صاحبه عن المشكلة قال انه اصبح لا يجمد الاشياء بشكل سليم كما كان . ويتكون ثلج على ماسورة الراجع عند الضاغط.
مع العلم انه استدعى قبلي فني اخر قام بعملية شحن مرتين متباعدتين وازداد الوضع سوءاً 
المهم بعد الفحص تبين لي بوضوح عطل السخان ، حمدت الله ان الموضوع سهل وتأكدت من ان كل شئ يعمل ما عدا السخان .
وبالفعل قمت بشراء سخان بنفس الطول تقريباً لكن من النوع الصيني وذلك لأنه المتاح في السوق.
تم تركيب السخان وشحن الدائرة مرة اخرى وعمل الفريزر بكفاءة عالية لمدة 36 ساعة ثم عاد كما كان . تكوين ثلج بكثافة على ماسورة الراجع مع العلم اني حاولت تقليل كمية الفريون الى ان اصبح الضغط متعادل ومع زلك الثلج موجود والفريزر يعمل تبريد فقط.
فهل من راشد لي مع العلم ان الديب فريزر عمودي 6 درج كيريازي
وشكرا لكم جميعا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## مصطفي غريب هاني (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الشحنة زائدة و يلزم عمل تفريغ و شحن


----------



## snow man (12 نوفمبر 2010)

قد تكون شحنة زائدة اوالموءقت {timer} لا يعمل او المروحة او السخان {heater}


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 نوفمبر 2010)

أعتقد أن يوجد مشكلة بالتايمر أو المروحة أو السخان أو الثيرموديسك أو توصيل خطأ بدائرة التحكم ولاعلاقة بالشحنة بهذه المشكلة حيث يعمل الفريزر 36 ساعة بانتظام وإذا كانت الشحنة زيادة قليلاً فلا تؤثر على التبريد داخل الفريزر ولكن تؤدى إلى تكون تلج على ماسورة الراجع وزيادة الأمبير للضاغط وتمنياتى بالتوفيق .


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

تكون ثلج على ماسورة الراجع يعني شحنه زائده
وممكن تكون المشكله في التايمر غيره وجرب 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## sehs65 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعزاء هذة المشكلة قابلتنى كثيرا لدرجة انى اصبحت اتهرب من صيانة الانواع النو فرست
لانة عند الكشف اجد كل شىء مظبوط وكذلك ات من الشركة نفسها فنيين وقالو بنفس الحرف ان النو فرست المصنوع محليا بة مشكلة وهما بيحولو يحلوها ولا ادرى ما هى المشكلة الى الان


----------



## sehs65 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعة مش بالبساطة دى نقول غير وجرب وربنا يوفق
التغير يعنى فلوس بتدفع
بقى انا رايح اخد فلوس ولا ادفع علشان اجرب اللى يعرف يفيد يفيد بمعلومة صحيحة مش جرب وربنا يوفقك


----------



## رامى29 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*لتعليم بفلوس*



sehs65 قال:


> يا جماعة مش بالبساطة دى نقول غير وجرب وربنا يوفق
> التغير يعنى فلوس بتدفع
> بقى انا رايح اخد فلوس ولا ادفع علشان اجرب اللى يعرف يفيد يفيد بمعلومة صحيحة مش جرب وربنا يوفقك



أولا لآبد أن تعلم أن 
فممكن أن تكون المشكله فى دائرة الديفروست تاكد من السخان لان السخان الصينى مش بيعمر
وكذلك تاكد من صرف الماء هلى الخرطوم سالك ولا لا
وكذلك كمية الماكولات داخل الفريزر وهل هى تسد حركة الهواء أم لا 
وكذلك تاكد من عمل المروحة وها هى بتعلق و لا


----------



## شريف عبد الله (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء
اولا: يجب التأكد من احكام الغلق من الجوانات و انه لا يوجد مصدر تسريب رطوبة الى الداخل و عمل حمل اضافى او انه لا يتم وضع اشياء ساخنة بداخل الثلاجة او ان الثلاجة تقترب شبكتها الخارجية من الحائط او ان الحائط ساخن ولا يمكن الثلاجة من الوصول لدرجة الفصل المطلوبة فى زمن قصير فبالتالى تعمل الثلاجة لفترة اطول و يتكون ثلج لا داعى له 
ثانيا :معنى ان الديب فريزر كان يعمل جيداا واصبح بهذه الحالة ( تكون ثلج على ماسورة الراجع) انه من المحتمل ان المروحة تتوقف لاى سبب لان الفريون لا يمكن ان يزيد بل ينقص- ان كان هناك تسريب- و ثلج ماسورة الراجع دليل على عدم سحب البرودة من الكويل و تسليمها للحمل بداخل الثلاجة والمسؤول عن ذلك هو المروحة
اذا تكرمت بفحص المروحة بالتوصيل الخارجى المباشر والتأكد انها لا تتوقف مع مرور الوقت (مثلا بسبب تقفيل الفلين حولها بطريقة خاطئة فيتسبب ذلك فى توقفها)
اضافة
دائما فى هذا النوع بالذات ما يتلف الثرموديسك و اضطر لتغييره *** افحصه بالمرة او ركب ثرمو ديسك اخر ذو حساسية اقل ليمكن السخان من العمل لفترة اطول لاذابة الثلج من الكويل
والله أعلم


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (17 نوفمبر 2010)

يااخي كلامك يحير ( فريون وسخان بوقت واحد ) تقول جاء صاحب الفريزر فني من قبل وشحن الثلاجه مرتيين بفترات متباعده ( ابصم بالعشره انه فيه تنسيم بالوحدة .. ) بقصد انه لو فيه تسريب او السخان عطلان مابتشتغل الثلاجه بوضع طبيعي 

طيب انت بعد ماركبت السخان اللي تقول عليه هل لاحظت انه الدائره بحاجه للشحن ؟ 

36 ساعه عمل جيده .. لن تظهر لك انه فيه مشكلة بمجموعه اذابه الثلج ..



كل الكلام اللي قالوه الاخوه صحيح ..لفت نظري فكره عدم حريه حركه الهواء داخل الثلاجه قد تكون هي السبب ..

فيه شغله بحب اضيفها هنا ..

من الاخطاء الشائعه بعد الاصلاح الثلاجه او عند بدايه عملها .. يقوم الزبون بشحنها بالمواد .. وهذا خطاء بحد ذاته .. 
بقصد انه يجب ترك الثلاجه تعمل بفتره لاتقل ع 6 ساعات وهي فاضيه ويتم شحنها بالمواد تدريجيا ..


تقبل مرووووري


----------



## hasan ragab (9 مايو 2011)

انا كده زادت حيرتى وشكرا ارجو التحديد


----------



## عمار عاطف رجب (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز تاكد من عمل الصرف والمروحه بصوره جيده بسرعتها الحقيقيه وتاكد من ان السخان يعمل بصوره صحيحه هو والتايمر وذلك عن طريق دخول التايمر مده الديفروست وخروجه وتشغيل السخان وفصله عن طريق الثرمو دسك اثناء فتره عمل التايمر واعتقد ان الشحنه لايوجد بها مشكله من الاصل


----------



## mustafatel (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للإخوان جميعا، لكن كما قال أحد الإخوة لا يجوز التكهن ما هي الأسباب، ولكن يمكن تتبع عدد من الخطوات لإيجاد المشكلة و ذلك بفحص التيار الكهربائي الضاغط و فحص المؤقت و الفحص الكامل للأنابيب أو المواسير و التأكد من خلو المبخر من أي تراكم للجليد عليه


----------



## LOVE STORY 2100 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخوة الأفاضل الأعزاء / مهندسي التبريد والتكيف 
ارجو من سيادتكم دائرة ديب فريزر كريازي نو فرست 6 درج لان تم توصيل الدائرة عن طريق الخطاء وارجو طريقة توصيل الدائرة بشكل ضروري من سيادتكم 



وشكرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى الفاضل م/ love story 2100 السلام عليكم 
إليك ماطلبت دائرة تحكم ديب فريزر كريازى 5 درج نوفروست وهى لا تختلف عن 6 درج بالمرفقات ولك تحياتى .


----------



## حمادة بندق (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم على فكرة يوجد عدد 2سخان فى الفريزر واحد ورقى الثانى سخان كويل اكشف الاثنين


----------



## whmn39 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

للعلم ان كريازي من اسوء الانواع علي الاطلاق كثير الاعطال وصوته عالي جدا والصيانه تاتي متاخره وكمان قطع الغيار التي يحضرها التوكيل قديمه ومجدد وليست جديده ونوعيه رديئه انا اشتريته لسهوله الصيانه لكن للاسف دائما عطلان ولا يعمل بصوره جيده وكمان لا يعتمد عليه اتمني ان تشتري نوع اخر لو توشيبا او شارب او ابرنا اكيد احسن والصيانه افضل كتير


----------

